# LeMonzaco Pics - Part 1



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Here for your viewing pleasure is an accumulation of all the pics you guys sent in on LeMonzaco. Thanks for your efforts! It's very much appreciated!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*LeMonzaco Pics - Part 2*

More Pics!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

*LeMonzaco Pics - Part 3*

More Pics!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

*drool*


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow! That is the clearly the best looking track I have ever seen.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The shark is cool!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's definitely one of the classic all time greats. The cars are equally impressive, and very influential on the Tomy product line that we're now consuming. The important things to take away from that track is that much of the scenic track elements can be reproduced by anyone with modest skills and a lot of patience. This should serve as a reference model. Also, its important to recognize that a scenic'd track is really a collection of smaller dioramas with some transitional elements to tie them all together. Compared to a 1:1 scene it is very compressed, yet it works well when viewed at the diorama level (you get drawn in!) and at the aggregate level. Some of the later works by this same artist (Jason Boye) are even more impressive than LeMonzaco due in part to their greater scale. 

I encourage anyone who desires this type of layout to take on the challenge, starting at a diorama level, and expanding to whatever scope you can obtain in the amount of space you have. And take your time. Even a small door track can take on a captivating personality and feeling all of its own with a few interesting scenes and dioramas. Pete's tracks are a great example of small tracks that play big.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome layout,awesome photos,the whole track has feeling right down to the 
solitary figure walking through the parking lot.....
i really like the way he added street sections between the track layout!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

It's an absolute cryin' shame that the track no longer exists


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All the pictures cause quite the drooling effect, not only with me, but with my Resinmonger The Hutt non action figure as well.. The first picture in the first post has the biggest effect. The level on detail in that picture is amazing. The only giveaway that it isn't a 1:1 picture is the top left section with the push pin. Absolutely stunning level of detail, and I am amazed every time I look at it. 

UtherJoe


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

A couple pics here I've never seen...and I been lookin for years...

THANKS!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hopefully there's more out there. I'll keep looking!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I seemed to recall having a slotcar magazine back in the late 90s that had some nice pix of thiis layout. First time I saw it I couldn't imaging building something like this for little slotcars. So much detail and realism. Can look at those pix all day long. Would have loved to seen it in person.  


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

roadrner said:


> I seemed to recall having a slotcar magazine back in the late 90s that had some nice pix of thiis layout. First time I saw it I couldn't imaging building something like this for little slotcars. So much detail and realism. Can look at those pix all day long. Would have loved to seen it in person.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I believe it was Model Car Racing magazine. Not sure which issue, but here's a link to their site. Electric Dreams carries some of the older issues too.

http://www.modelcarracingmag.com/

-Paul


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Your right Paul. LeMonzaco was featured in the May-June 2004 issue (issue #15) of Model Car Racing Magazine. I've contacted Bob, but he said the photos were taken from slides and he can't post them. Maybe someone out there has this issue and could scan the pics and post them on HT.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow those are pics I have never seen before. Fantastic! This track along with the Normburgring gave me the inspiration to do a realistic HO slot car track back in 1990. I have an old magazine with numerous photos of Jason's LeMonzaco provided with an expansive article about his efforts. I'll have to dig through my archives and find that mag and possibly scan in some of the other photos that show more of this track. The track itself actually spanned through numerous rooms in his home!

-Scott


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*HO Journal*

Hey Scott, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

Look for HO Journal #5 from Scale Auto. I will have to look for my issue also. It was a great article about Jason's track and has some great photos in it. One photo shows the inside of the tunnel. If I remember the article correctly, the tunnel would make engine noises when the cars pass through it triggered by sensors. That's cool! Here is the link to available to the #5 HO Journal from the Scale Auto website.

http://scaleauto.com/journal/issue5.htm

Gary


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

What exactly happened that it's no longer in existence? I'm sure I saw the reason at one point but I can't remember now.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

After acquiring/accumulating as much of the original LeMonzaco as possible, I have decided, with the help of Brad Bowman to recreate LeMonzaco as a routed track. It will be slightly larger than the original and with some different scenery but it will be done. Jason is aware of the project and we hope to have his input as well. Construction will begin after the 2014 Quarrel. We will post pictures throughout the long and tedious process. 

Thanks

Michael Block
www.facebook.com/tannerridge
www.facebook.com/thequarrelHO
www.thequarrel.com


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

I believe when jason moved the track was sold to person 1 with the permanent scenery attached and the the balance of the scenery was sold to person 2. I was fortunate enough to get the scenery et al from person 2. The track is still in storage but I am told it has been water damaged beyond repair along with it's attached scenery but I have not been able to confirm this yet. 

Mike


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a crying shame about the track. The good news is it will live again! Since the pictures are gone from this thread, is it possible to post up a few of them here so folks have an idea of how gorgeous this track was? I'm sure with it being routed this time, it will not just live again, but be even better!!


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pics*

These may have to be removed but in the meantime


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pics2*

Again these may have to be removed but in the meantime.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Mike can you post pictures of anything you've obtained today?

Here are some photos of the track I haven't seen before...
http://www.bilbaneforumet.se/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5420


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi

I had seen that link, although they have the wrong track map and picture of the layout design..

I will post some pics later this weekend

I have all the transporters, race cars, 3d Marlboro sign, carnival and farm buildings, Gulf Oil Sign, some of the people/spectators, the gitanes vendor, pizza building and some of the vehicles. I did not get La Rascasse, the tunnel (would be too small anyway) boats or harbor. I have some of the cranes and safety equipment. We are planning a new hotel, new pit building harbor, go kart track and a surprise! Plus I have purchased dozens of replacement trucks, cars, spectators, pit equipment and lights.

I will post a link to the FB page with all the pics I have later, some are terrible and will be replaced before I post

Thanks


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

fsmra said:


> Hi
> 
> I had seen that link, although they have the wrong track map and picture of the layout design..
> 
> ...


That is awesome...cant wait to see it...:thumbsup:

This is one of my favorite tracks...

How did he build that killer sweeping curve??


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

All of LeMonzaco was what I call frankentrack, jason cut up pieces of standard plastic track and then using skills I can only dream of put it back together in the shape he desired.

Just wow! He did the same thing for the now defunct normburgring !

Mike

Ps. Pics are coming soon!


----------

